# before & after pics (feed advice please)



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my 1st two goats in early September. Here are before & after pics of Enya. One is a month after I got her & one is within the last week or two. She is pregnant & I think she's due around Valentine's Day but could be sooner. I noticed an udder starting to develop around December 30th. I would like some feedback from the goat experts here on her weight gain. I think when I got her she was a little bit underweight but after a good worming, some goat nutritional booster & a new feeding plan I think she has flourished. Does she seem like a good weight now or do you think she is overfed or underfed? I know it may be too late but with being new at this goat thing & these being the first babies born here I am a little worried & could use some reassurance. She is now eating 16% protein ADM dairy goat feed (2 cups), BOSS (2 handfuls), calf manna (2 handfuls) & manna pro goat minerals (free choice) and almost all the alfalfa mix they can eat (it is mostly alfalfa & sometimes they finish it & don't get more til I get a chance to replenish & they also get less when it is raining hard because their feeder is outside & I don't want to waste the hay by it getting really wet. It generally comes to 1-2 flakes a day for 3 does). Thanks so much 







  Then (early October 2011)






  Now (January 16, 2012)






 Attempt at udder pic (Jan 16) it is substantially bigger now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

She's looking good to me! Sounds like a fine diet! Can't wait for baby pics!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to know exactly what 2 handfuls measures out to be.  1/2 cup?  3/4 cup?  Personally, I think you are feeding her a lot of high calorie feeds and if she is only carrying a single you could be growing a really big baby.  Know if she is carrying triplets or quads you are probably fine. But I always figure it is better to air on the side of caution and have a smaller set of quads than to have a huge single. 

I would probably take away the calf manna for now and add it back to her diet after she kids.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

Hard to say exact amounts I was estimating.The 3 goats share feed (well they have separate bowls but they end up sharing because they don't have separate stalls) but it is 2 handfuls of the supplements in the am in their mix & 2 in the pm (it's all shaken up together before I dump it in the bowls). I would guess 1/2 cup of each supplement per feeding divided by 3 goats, I have small hands. Also the 2 cups of feed a day is based on the 2 feedings divided by the 3 of them. So it is 2 1/2 cups divided by 3 goats & that is twice a day. She could be getting a little less than 2 cups but probably is close to that. She is one of the 2 boldest goats of the 3 so I would guess she gets a little more than 1/3 of the feed. My daughter likes to give her the calf manna as a treat sometimes too but not every day & she hand feeds it to the 3 of them. Enya started out so small & she really is still on the smaller side for a goat that will be having babies within the next 2 weeks (compared to other pics I've looked at) And she had twins the last 2 times she kidded so I am just a little scared of underfeeding I will admit. Of course I'm also scared of one big kid & a rough birth!! Which is why I asked for the experts advice  With only 2 weeks left though I could cut the calf manna and/or BOSS if that seems to be what everyone suggests without too much worry. It's just between it being winter & one (possibly 2) of them being pregnant I wanted to make sure they get enough. Actually I should say possibly 3. The baby may also be pregnant since our buck broke in with them a month ago (about to be confirmed or denied by biotracking)  She was 8 months old though and a big girl so she should still technically be ok even though it's sooner than we'd like. We don't think she was in heat when it happened but with goats you never know. 

We are very excited to see these little babies & can't wait!! I'll be sharing pics & info after they arrive


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 23, 2012)

She looks good so sounds like what you are doing is fine. ADM is a great feed. I use it. You could probably cut out the calf manna. I usually only use it if goats need a boost. My Nigerians get 2 cups (measuring) of feed per day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2012)

That makes sense to me, I was thinking you were giving all of it to just the one doe.  That should be fine.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I will cut out the calf manna for now. That is probably a good idea as my other 4 yr old doe I am pretty sure is pregnant too & she is rather portly to begin with so it will probably be a good move for both of them. The 9 month old can still get some for treats now & then  

ksalvagno-Do you stay at 2 cups with your goats whether they are pregnant or not? If you adjust what reasons do you adjust & by how much? Thanks.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

She is beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------

